# North bris. New to forum



## Jono4500 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi all, 
Hoping this forum still active, not looking that way. Anyway love to fish, love to kayak, keen to meet new fishing buddies to get out amongst it with. Ive been hitting sand strait this year in the yak with success and even done a few over nighters. Hope to hear some similar adventures!


----------



## pharaoh (6 mo ago)

Yeah most of the old kayak fishing forums I used to follow seem very quiet now. I am just getting back into it and thought I might search for some tips to fishing north pine dam, but it seems a bit of a mystery.


----------

